# Salary in Singapore



## peednas

Hello, I am new to this forum. I am currently living in India and planning to move to Singapore for better career opportunities. I have a total of 10 years experience in Information technology field mainly in the Investment banking/Finance domain. I am looking for a suitable position in Singapore. Please let me know if this is the right time for me to look for a job in Singapore. Also please let me know what would be a good salary for me in Singapore, considering my work experience.

Thank You,
Peednas


----------



## lorgnette

What is your level in IT in financial institution? Is it networks, infra, mgmt, sr mgmt, program/project mgmt, business IT or applications deve etc?


----------



## peednas

Hello, I am currently a project lead for an application development team.

Thank You,
peednas


----------



## lorgnette

what are your project management certifications? business IT experience?


----------



## peednas

I do not have any project management certifications. I have been working with Fidelity Investments for last 6.5 years. During this time, i have worked multiple areas like capital markets etc.


----------



## lorgnette

peednas said:


> I do not have any project management certifications. I have been working with Fidelity Investments for last 6.5 years. During this time, i have worked multiple areas like capital markets etc.


It depends on individual but generally, job descriptions require certain certifications -standards universally accepted especially for higher positions. Without these certifications, the hiring managers have to depend on background checks to verify your experience with a foreign employer in your home country. 
Will they do it?

1. With a few thousands of local/foreign applicants vying for the same position, unless you have exceptional qualifications in the specific field (similar) they might not be willing to proceed with your application.

2. Hiring managers have to justify salary range to meet MOM requirements for a work pass group. Without these certifications and no local work experience, they cannot verify your suitability. It might result- tougher to pass gate keepers even when you are in Singapore.

It depends on individual, clarity in your resume--- there is always a chance to those who persevere.


----------



## peterteh

i want to ask how much salary IT job at singapore now?


----------



## jasonparks10

Hi I am new to this Forum. Looking for an answer on how was the Singapore salary


----------



## IT_Professional

Check out the 2012 report from this companies.

Hudson
Kelly
Morgan McKinley
Robert Walter
Glassdoor
Robert Half
Payscale Singapore
Reed Singapore
Payscale

Regards,
IT_Professional


----------



## ani_india

*In my view*
10 yrs exp means 16-22 L PA in India
8-12K PM in Singapore
This is a normal distribution with unknown std deviation


----------

